# 1 or 2 little babies



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

After the sad and unexpected loss of Bob, i am planning to get another baby. Im not sure whether to have 2 this as company for each other as I am out at work during the day. I stil want the new baby to be tame and spend time with me. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You could get two and keep them in separate cages next to each other for company, and work on taming and bonding separately....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Randy.

I would get two, keep them in separate cages next to one another for a few months and work each one of them individually.

You can always give them supervised out of cage time together so they can have "play-dates" until they are tamed enough to house together. *


----------



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you for your advice I think i will get one and then another when its tame. I cant wait, tomorrow morning I will have my new baby. I will post pics


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

WendyBob said:


> Thank you for your advice I think i will get one and then another when its tame. I cant wait, tomorrow morning I will have my new baby. I will post pics


We are all looking forward to seeing the photo's of your new baby, if in the future you decide to get another baby please don't forget the quarantine period, this will help safeguard both birds, it will also give you and your new baby time to bond with no distractions, I bet you're really excited, where are you getting your new baby from ?
Pete


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'll be looking forward to seeing pictures of your new baby budgie when you have him home and all settled in. *


----------



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

Disinfected everthing today and got it all ready. I was quite sad and excited at the same time, strange feeling. I will definately post you all some pictures. I know someone who has an avary who is letting me have one of the babies, as I want to know to know where he has come from this time. I dont want to risk going back to the pet shop I got Bob from and it dying young. I cant wait to start the taming process again but this time i know what to expect haha


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Dont be scared I know you are sad from losing your other budgie but you never forget them I am sure your other budgie would of approved of your new friend..
We look forward to seeing some photos of your new baby...
I always buy a budgie from a breeder as you get to see how clean the aviary is and you also get to chose the colour of the bird you want... You will have a lot of fun getting to know your new budgie I am sure you will bond with him in no time...I am really happy for you.


----------

